# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Bayern München - Klubi Bavarezëve

## Altin1

Këtu le të mblidhen tifozat bavarezë dhe të diskutojmë rreth kampionëve aktualë të Gjermanisë dhe një nga skuadrave më të suksesshme në botë. Poshtë Juventus, Real Madrid dhe Manchester United!  :buzeqeshje: 





Tema e vjeter FC Bayern

----------


## The.ReaL

Nuk e kam ditur se tifozet bavarez jane kunder tifozve te Realit  :ngerdheshje:  nejse ju uroj nje fitore te madhe kunder Fiorentines. :buzeqeshje: 





Me Respekt.

----------


## Ka Vetem DINAMO

> Ketu le të mblidhen tifozat Bavarez dhe te diskutojmë rreth kampionët aktual  të Gjermanisë dhe nje nga skuadrat më të suksesshme ne botë. Poshte Juventus, Real Madrid dhe Manchester 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tema e vjeter FC Bayern


*Kam 1 pyetje:

Pse pas 500 postimeve duhet celur teme e re...??. Mund te vazhdoje sic eshte, s'perben ndonje problem besoj.

Nderkohe, urime per renditjen e skuadrave te urryera nga ne, por s'do ishte keq te shtohej dhe Milani.*

----------


## Ka Vetem DINAMO

*Ne c'link mund te shohim ndeshjen...???*

----------


## Altin1

> *Kam 1 pyetje:
> 
> Pse pas 500 postimeve duhet celur teme e re...??. Mund te vazhdoje sic eshte, s'perben ndonje problem besoj.*


Ate pyetje beja moderatoreve te sportit, ata i kane shkruajtur rregullat.



> *Ne c'link mund te shohim ndeshjen...???*


provoje njehere ketu  http://rojadirecta.com

----------


## altruisti_ek84

1-0 min 4 Miro  Klose

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Ku mundem ta shikoi cik ndeshjen me an te internetit live

----------


## Ribery

2-0 pjesa e pare, po luajme per mrekulli sonte!
Uroj te jete keshtu edhe ne pjesen e dyte

----------


## strange

3 me 0  :buzeqeshje:  Zeroberto shenoj  :ngerdheshje:  minuta 90


Mbaroj ndeshja  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ribery

*FC BAYERN MUNCHEN* - AC Fiorentina  3-0  (2-0)
*Golat :*
_4' [1 - 0] M. Klose    
25' [2 - 0] B. Schweinsteiger     
90' [3 - 0] Z. Roberto _ 


Jemi me nje kembe ne fazen e dyte ne UCL  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

Hajde urime dhe me kome te lehta.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

urime urime se na behet qefi qe po ecen kaq mir ekipi 
zemres time

----------


## RaPSouL

Nëse ndonjëri ka ndonjë video nga gola e shënuar ta sjell këtu sipas mundësive, meqë nuk pata mundësin ta ndjek përballjen.


ps. drague urime.

----------


## Altin1

Bajerni lozi goxha mire sot, po prape ne mbrojtje kishim ca probleme, ishim me fat qe nuk hengrem asnje gol.

vleresimet e mia.

*Rensing - 6* Beri nje pritje qe na shpetovi nga nje gol i sigurte po prape nuk e tregovi veten ne shumicen e rasteve qe pati Fiorentina, dukeshe i hutuar. Nuk ka  akoma eksperience.
*Lucio - 6* Nuk u ndie shume sot po nuk beri as gabime. 
*Oddo - 6* Ky zakonisht ben krose te mira per sulmin po sot ishte dobet, shumica e gjuajtjeve te lira shkonin jashte ose ishin shume te forta.
*Demichelis - 8* Beri nja dy gabime te vogla ne pjesen e pare por u permiresua ne vazhdimin e ndeshjes. Shume puntor.
*Lahm - 7* Sado qe lozi vetem pjesen e pare nuk beri asnje gabim, ndodhesh kudo ne fushe, ishte i shpejte dhe me pasime te sakta. Shpresojme mos te jet demtuar rende.
*Ribery - 6* Sot kishte nja ca momente te bukura per te shenuar por beri dhe shume gabime, e humbte topin kot se koti, nuk e ka marre veten akoma.
*ze Roberto - 8* Sado qe eshte i moshuar nuk i duket fare, duket sikur eshte nen 30. Goxha i shpejte per moshen qe ka dhe e la firmen me nje gol klasik ne fund te ndeshjes.
*van Bolja - 5* Do ti jepja 4 po meqe nuk morri ndo nje karton dhe nuk beri ndo nje gafe 5-ten boll e ka.
*Schweinsteiger - 7* Lujti shume bukur sot, dhe beri nje gol fantastik. U ndryshua ne minuten e 65 me Borowskin.
*Toni - 6* Luajti deri ne minuten e 57 dhe pastaj u fut Podolski sepse kishte dhimbje te brinjte nga ndeshja me Karlsruhen. Asistoj Klosen per golin e pare dhe kishte nja dy raste per te shenuar. Duhet te filloj te shenoj sa me shpejte.
*Klose - 9* Lojtari me i mire ne fushe. Eshte nje luftetar, gjithmon shenon atije ku nuk e pret, dhe ishte nje qime larg per te shenuar dhe nje gol te dyte. Ishalla vazhdon ne kete ritem.


*Podolski - 4* U fut ne minuten e 57 dhe kishte kohe per te bere ndo nje aksion, por nuk realizovi asgje.
*Borowski - 6* Luajti vetem 25 minuta, dhe kishte nje rast te mire per gol.
*Lell - 5* Lujati ne vend te Lahm ne pjesen e dyte, dhe bente ca pasa si kalamaj, ne mbrojtje ishte mire nga mesfuasha e larte pasimet ishin shume keq.

golat

Klose: http://videos.sapo.pt/Y7lP6hPza0Ls6Z68NZhi
Schweinsteiger: http://videos.sapo.pt/4QShpStQyCuzrq2a7tIa
ze Roberto: http://videos.sapo.pt/zQRRPUcQuO7kzMdrQzeN

----------


## KOKASHTA

bobo...

kur e vej un byernin handicap nuk del, sot shko e rref fioren 3-0.
Hmmmm...mvje inat shume!

----------


## Ka Vetem DINAMO

*Ky eshte Bajerni qe duam dhe te gjithe presim.
Urojme te mos dije t'a ndale marshimin, deri ne triumfin e Romes.

P.S Pavaresisht se, Fiorentina, shuplakat ndaj makaronasve italiane, gjithmone shijojne me shume.*

----------


## Ka Vetem DINAMO

*Shvainstaiger, ky pasues i gjermaneve te vertete ne futboll, po maturohet gjithmone e me shume. 
Pas shume pak kohe, do jete Effenbergu yne i ri.*

----------


## Ka Vetem DINAMO

*Heronjte gjermane triumfojne...*

----------


## bavarezi5

Euforine e fitores kunder klubit vjollce e prish nje lajmi hidhur per bavarezet lendimi i mbrojtsit te majte Philip Lahm, sot mjeket  e e klubit deklaruan se behte fjale per nej lendim tejet serioz ne kemben e mbrojtesit gjerman dhe ky lendim do ta mbaj larg fushave per nje kohe te gjate..

----------


## Ka Vetem DINAMO

*Deshiroj mirekuptimin tuaj, qe per shpejtesi, po postohet ne anglisht, lajmi si me poshte:

Foot in plaster
Lahm facing up to injury lay-off
22.10.2008

Bayern defender Philipp Lahm will be out of action for an as yet unspecified spell after injuring his right ankle in Tuesday’s 3-0 Champions League victory over Fiorentina, FCB medical chief Dr Hans-Wilhelm Müller-Wohlfahrt announced after examining the player on Wednesday morning.

“We hope it’s not too drawn-out, but we’re counting on being without him for the next two or three matches,” reported coach Jürgen Klinsmann. “I’m assuming I’ll be playing again before the winter break, although we haven’t had the final diagnosis yet,” Lahm himself explained.

Lahm not shocked

The German international’s right foot has been put in plaster as a precaution. He will report back to Dr Müller-Wohlfahrt in around a week for a further examination and the drawing up of a timetable towards a comeback.

Lahm remained composed despite the setback. “It’s a shame when you’re forced to take a break, but it’s not come as a shock. I’ve had much worse,” Lahm told FCB.tv. The 24-year-old has already overcome a stress fracture of the foot, a torn cruciate ligament and elbow ligament damage in his professional career.

Plenty of alternatives

The full-back sustained the latest injury after half an hour of Tuesday’s European tie. “It was just about OK until half-time, but then it became too painful to continue,” revealed Lahm, who was replaced by Christian Lell for the second period.

“He did a good job,” Klinsmann said in reference to Lell, who is now likely to continue as a stand-in at left-back: “We know he can fill the position.“ Klinsmann’s other alternatives would be to revert to a three-man back-line including Daniel van Buyten, or to have Zé Roberto help out at left-back. “We’ll have a think about it over the next few days,” the Bayern boss said, “although we’re aware we have no like-for-like replacement for Philipp in his position.“*

----------

